# cost of clown gobies



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

hey,

just wondering if anyoneknew what the going rate for clown gobies are around markham/scarb area.

cheera


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

i got a big one at big als steels and yonge for $10!
The range from 10-15 IIRC

Try to get one that eats in the tank. I've read in many instances that clown goby don't eat due to stress and starve! It took a lot of patience for me to get mine to eat... a little more than a week. I also read on another forum that green ones are more timid and likely to not eat but I don't know if that's legit. Otherwise, once they get used to tank they are very very cute fishes! He's my favorite fish in the tank! (I only have 2)


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I might me mistaken but I think Franks had one but can't remember the price. Sorry.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

he doesn't, that's a knight goby


----------

